# Ba***rd fireworks should be banned , RIP MY LITTLE MAN



## David C

Sorry for the language in the title , im devastated as im typing this .

One of those bloody bomb type fireworks has gone of and Ben my little Pappilon dog has had a massive heart attack and died through the fright of it . Its not long happened and at the moment i cant talk to anyone so please no one phone me at the moment , im just so heart broken 
He was only 6 years old and the sweetest little dog ever such a daddys boy and never left my side .

RIP my baby boy , love you always xxxxx


----------



## H0lly

Oh my, I have no words, RIP xx


----------



## Guest

R.I.P Lil' one.


----------



## SashaXx

So sorry for you loss, RIP Ben


----------



## Dally Banjo

:sad: so very, very sorry RIP Ben & huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## Jackie99

That is just awful. Your emotional state is totally understandable. My dog is scared of the fireworks also, it must be confusing for them. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh David, I'm so sorry  Such a tragic loss.
RIP Ben 
(((hugs))) and commiserations


----------



## Changes

Oh david, I am so sorry hun xxxxxx RIP little one xxxxxxx


----------



## harrys_mum

oh my god how awful. 
sending you my love, and sleep well ben, gone too soon.
michelle xx


----------



## ghengis

awwww so sorry to hear this i hate them too rip lil one


----------



## Carla-Jade

this has really shocked and upset me. im so very sorry for your loss  x


----------



## Cazza1974

RIP little one. xx


----------



## Nellybelly

That is so tragic. I'm so sorry xx


----------



## dexter

OMG thats awful. i'm sorry ............. the bloody things should be banned.


----------



## hobo99

That is so very sad , My heart goes out to you .((Hugs))

RIP Little Ben xx


----------



## sequeena

I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Spellweaver

Sob

((((((((((xx)))))))))))

RIP poor little Ben


----------



## angelblue

so sorry xxx


----------



## Lavenderb

So sorry x


----------



## buffie

Rip little one.So sorry to read of this .x


----------



## Aurelia

I'm so sorry to read this David. I know how distraught you must be right now, and for a while to come.

I don't know you, and have never met you ... but I wish I could give you a hug right now. I'm afraid you'll have to settle for some (((cyber hugs))).


----------



## dee o gee

So sorry to read this. RIP little guy xx


----------



## Hols<3Millie

there's nothing that can be said when something this horrible happens; they should be banned as humans would probably die from stuff like this - they should atleast be banned to one day a year (ie. guy fawkes)
I nearly burst into tears reading that, such a young animal too 
R.I.P  

He'll be killing fireworks now


----------



## DKDREAM

I am so very sorry, R.I.P little one,


----------



## DogLover1981

So very sorry to hear this. RIP Ben.


----------



## sullivan

Ahh thats awful i hate fireworks with a passion and also think they should be banned. Rip little one . xx


----------



## Tigerneko

there's nothing any of us can say to make it better but just want you to know that we're all thinking of you xx

Run free sweet little Ben xx


----------



## archiebaby

sorry, just dont know what to say but so very sorry


----------



## Kinjilabs

OMG so sorry, I hate the bloody things too, they should be BANNED!!!!!
Thats my worst nightmare with Ted, he is absolutely terrified of them.

So sorry again x


----------



## jill3

My thoughts are with you David.
Like most people on here i too wish they would ban the bl**dy things.
Such a sad thing to happen.
R.I.P Ben. Run free at rainbow bridge.xx


----------



## poshmog

So,,so sorry David,truely dreadful thing to have happened to your little Ben.
I see no purpose to these dreadful fireworks,terrified animals and maiming people,should only be allowed at organised displays,not in the hands of chav thugs who let them off when and where they feel like!!

RIP little Ben


----------



## SophieCyde

omg ... im so sorry </3 

so sad 

r.i.p beautiful


----------



## XxZoexX

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hate fireworks with a passion too.
Can't imagine what your goin through


----------



## WENDY517

dear david
im so sorry and so that you lost your little dog through someones stupiduty, it must be terrible at this moment knew that it was,nt long ago he was by yourside, yes firework want completly banning and should only be used at big diplays but theres no proper law yet come into force they just get away with it. im so shocked to hear he was only 6 yrs old
it will taketime for you to accept this unessary act on animals
rip little one, wendy xxx
i hope they get what they bargained for


----------



## happysaz133

So sorry, that's just horrific  sleep well Ben.


----------



## noushka05

omg im so sorry  run free little Ben xxx


----------



## MissShelley

Absolutely devastating for you all  Not sure what to say except I agree wholeheartedly about fireworks! 

RIP Ben, run free at the bridge sweetness. If you see a great big German Shepherd called Max, don't be scared, say hi and he'll take care of you xxx


----------



## momentofmadness

RIP Little one.. so sad.. xxx


----------



## scoobdoo

ohh mate, new here but proper sorry to hear that, id be ruined....never used to worry me or my dog scoob till he started getting old, but he hates em now and so do i - for some reason fireworks night in brum seems to last about 2 months on the streets:cursing:

atm i cant get too mad cause i know what i was like as a non dog owning kid, but im sure a situation like yours would clear my mind on the subject...

once again love and blessings and god rest your lil man....


----------



## Devil-Dogz

How tragic, sweet dreams Ben


----------



## archiebaby

MissShelley said:


> Absolutely devastating for you all  Not sure what to say except I agree wholeheartedly about fireworks!
> 
> RIP Ben, run free at the bridge sweetness. If you see a great big German Shepherd called Max, don't be scared, say hi and he'll take care of you xxx


what a lovely post


----------



## ebonymagic

OMG!

So sorry for your loss. 

Fireworks shouldn't be sold over the counter. I used to live next to someone who had loud fireworks every year. Used to frighten the life out of my cat and wake my son up, who could sleep through most things but obviously not a bomb going off.


----------



## MissShelley

archiebaby said:


> what a lovely post


Thank you my love. It's awful when we loose our special friends, just nice to know that the ones we love are cared for when they pass to the bridge  x


----------



## archiebaby

MissShelley said:


> Thank you my love. It's awful when we loose our special friends, just nice to know that the ones we love are cared for when they pass to the bridge  x


oh i know what you mean, we had a gsd ( komi) for 11 years, she grew up with my children and protected them with all her heart, never a days illness and was the best dog we ever had, i could never ever get another gsd because of her, she went to the bridge age 11  she looked a lot like your beautiful max perhaps they have met each other


----------



## MissShelley

archiebaby said:


> oh i know what you mean, we had a gsd ( komi) for 11 years, she grew up with my children and protected them with all her heart, never a days illness and was the best dog we ever had, i could never ever get another gsd because of her, she went to the bridge age 11  she looked a lot like your beautiful max perhaps they have met each other


Aw bless her heart  She sounds amazing! And I know what you mean, how do pay back those years of love and loyalty? We lost Max just after his 9th bday  just two weeks ago, heartbroken, but i'm convinced Max has a special job of caring for others over the bridge... And i'm sure him and Komi are playing  Max will be chasing her, biting her bum! That's all he did with lady doggies, was chase and bite their bums


----------



## archiebaby

MissShelley said:


> Aw bless her heart  She sounds amazing! And I know what you mean, how do pay back those years of love and loyalty? We lost Max just after his 9th bday  just two weeks ago, heartbroken, but i'm convinced Max has a special job of caring for others over the bridge... And i'm sure him and Komi are playing  Max will be chasing her, biting her bum! That's all he did with lady doggies, was chase and bite their bums


what a lovely thought:thumbup: we never bred komi but sometimes i so wish i had off and kept a little one of her babies but of course there is no guarentee we would have got another little komi i truly believe she was a one off , well two off her and your max by the sounds of him


----------



## Ren

I'm so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. To lose him so suddenly and unexpectedly is heartbreaking. I hope you're ok. RIP little man


----------



## WENDY517

dear david
its sad to hear the loss at ones greif, and time may mend a broken heart but memories will live forever.
i remember the last 2 dogs i had i used to sleep on the floor with them on bonfire night it was terrible and they were petrified to go out and do there buiness,there are thousand of people out there that had wished that fireworks never existed.
and now another little soul aproached rainbow bridge undestined to go
i hope ben is happy and free bless him, and maybe i should not say this but hes safe more safe that ever before because on bonfire night , there will be many more and some people leave there rabbits out and its not just dogs, but all animals that pay the price 
thinking of dear little ben who live 6 happy years
happy angel day ben, to a furchild in heaven
love wendy xxx


----------



## David C

Thanks everyone for your kind messages , im finding all this so duifficult at the moment and so hard to get my head around .


----------



## MissShelley

David C said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind messages , im finding all this so duifficult at the moment and so hard to get my head around .


Such a shock and it takes time  Thoughts are with you and yours xx


----------



## niki87

Oh hun am so sorry!!! That is awful!! RIP little Ben! xx


----------



## Pointermum

David i'm so sorry for your loss, i can't imagine what i would do if that was one of mine 

One of mine ran straight into the patio doors the other night as a firework went off while they was out doing the business


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't know what to say. I'm just so sorry for your loss.
R.I.P.Ben.


----------

